# My new baby girls!



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry I've been MIA recently. I picked up new baby girls last weekend (the 8th) and I've been pretty busy keeping up with them! I didn't really think about how hyper babies were going to be haha  They're awesome! Here they are!

















Burberry










Lamb.


I can't wait till they can meet the big girls. At the moment though they are so tiny that I'm really nervous about putting them all together. I've read all about intros but my adults look like giants compared to these little 9 week old babies. They've got a little while left of quarantine and I'll probably wait an extra week before trying to get them all together. They're just so little!!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

they are very cute!! ;D


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Awww!! They are so cute. 
I love the names. Lamb _does_ look like a lamb!


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Simisama said:


> Awww!! They are so cute.
> I love the names. Lamb _does_ look like a lamb!


I love the names too! they fit them well. they are so CUTE!!! 

I love that first picture.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! I picked their names based off fashion lines. My adult girls are Dolce and Dior so I wanted to keep up with the theme.

The babies are a lot of fun but never seem to get tired! Doesn't matter how long we keep them out free ranging for, the second I close up their cage they want to come right back out and start trying to pry the door open! We've been ignoring them when they do this since we don't want to support their naughty bar biting but I worry they might hurt themselves. Any suggestions on getting them to stop this?


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

WAY cute! Those huge eyes melt my heart


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

OH! I forgot to say where I got these cuties!
I traveled down to Pottsville, PA to Ashten Anthony's Sweet Whispers Rattery (http://sweetwhispersrattery.com/ ) It was a long trip, about 14hrs all together. It was all well worth the long drive.
She kept us updated through the whole pregnancy and we got pictures of the babies everyday after they were born. She really knows her stuff and we can tell these baby girls have been handled a lot. They're more social then our adult girls were when we got them at 3months old. They chase our hands around and come to the front of the cage when we call them. They're in wonderful health and are clearly chalk full of energy! 
We have been completely impressed by her rattery and the quality of service she offers. Ashten is always quick to respond to her emails and has always been happy to answer any of my many questions 

I really wanted to have the experience of baby rats but would never want to breed them and I hopefully will never have to handle a litter. I was so happy when I found Ashten and got to be apart of the whole thing and felt comfortable knowing that everything was going to be taken care of properly. I constantly worry and handling a bunch have tiny babies terrifies me haha.

So yeah, I'm very happy with my new babies and SO happy to finally have them home!


----------



## Golden Girls (Apr 20, 2010)

My cute sensor is on overload! SOOOO adorable!


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

They're adorable! Are they REALLY 9 weeks old? In those pictures? I'm not doubting you, I'm just amazed, and trying to judge my own against them!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

flox said:


> They're adorable! Are they REALLY 9 weeks old? In those pictures? I'm not doubting you, I'm just amazed, and trying to judge my own against them!


We took those pictures right when we got them home and they were born on March 26th so..*whips out calender* ..they should be 8 weeks this Friday. So they are 6 weeks in those pictures. 

Good eye on that one and thanks for making me aware that I'm a bit ahead on their age. I've been speaking to Ashten since November about getting baby rats and the last few days before the trip down to get them were a bit crazy trying to get everything ready. I hadn't really sat down and thought about exactly how many weeks old they were. 
Thank you again for pointing that out haha


----------



## flox (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh no worries, I didn't mean to correct you, I was just trying to figure it out - it's just time has FLOWN by with my boys and only recently someone asked how old they actually were, and I worked out 9 weeks. Now I know they're big lads, but seeing your little girls and thinking they were 9 scared me silly!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

No really I'm glad you asked cause I wouldn't have checked and continued to be wrong lol My little girls are already looking bigger then they do in those pictures. I'll try to get more pictures up of them soon. They are hard to get pictures of! 1. because they're fast and 2. because they are mostly white so its really hard to get a clear shot.


----------



## telmore007 (Feb 18, 2010)

So cute. Can't wait to get a friend for my rat before she get older.


----------

